
The Role of Energy in Production (2016) - dredmorbius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUdzH47Mpow
======
dredmorbius
Kingston University (UK) professor Steve Keen deriving an economic production
function explaining much of the Solow Residual in the Cobb-Douglas production
function by incorporating energy as a factor of production. "Energy, a corpse,
and a sculpture walk into a bar..." shows both capital and labour as _systems
for channelling energy_.

Interesting is the suggestion that his formula explains resource (energy),
financial, and social aspects of production functions.

